# Reader fitting opportunity - Yonex irons



## Jake O'Reilly (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all,

As many of you know the off season over the winter is a great time to upgrade your gear, and how better to do that than with a free set of irons, courtesy of a reader fitting with GM and Yonex!

It's the normal drill here, so we're looking for three people to be fitted for a set of irons that they will then be sent to keep. As per usual, they will need to make their own way to and from the venue, and be willing to appear in the magazine and on video. 


When: 10-2pm on Wednesday the 12[SUP]th[/SUP] of November
Where: Silvermere Golf & Leisure, Cobham, Surrey, KT11 1EF

If you're interested in entering, please email jake.oreilly@timeinc.com with the following details:

Name:
Forum Name:
Handicap:
Home Club if applicable:
Contact number:
Current irons including shaft spec:
Swing speed if known:
Approximate distance you hit a 7 iron:
Assessment of current iron play:

The winners will be contacted around Friday the 31st.

Good luck one and all!


----------



## Siren (Oct 23, 2014)

Another great opportunity!

Pity its HID's mothers 70th, ive got no chance of making it.

Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 23, 2014)

Agreed well done GM 
Having changed recently then returned to my old ones I think I need to learn to hit them better.
Good luck to entrants


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 23, 2014)

Great opp GM, my irons are about the best thing I hit could never part with them.

Good luck to all who enter


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 23, 2014)

Great opportunity, email sent and fingers crossed!


----------



## simplyme (Oct 23, 2014)

Another fantastic opportunity!! Details put forward.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 23, 2014)

It's ok chaps I've got this one covered. Save you all a journey as its round the corner from me. I will take one for the team as I'm a team player.


----------



## shewy (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that's me entered, again a fab opportunity. Monty always did well with them so good enough for us mere mortals


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 24, 2014)

This winter I've allocated my pro shop winnings to a new set of irons .... Hmmmm


----------



## drewster (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm in, never considered Yonex before !!!


----------



## golfsaint (Oct 24, 2014)

Yonex get great reviews , and after new shineys , email sent


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 24, 2014)

Was at AG today and had a look at the Yonex.
Certainly not eye catching but quite expensive could be a good coup for someone.
Well over Â£500 a set


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 24, 2014)

Having been lucky last year i can honestly say who ever is picked is in for a great experience 

Good Luck


----------



## long_iron (Oct 24, 2014)

Good luck to all who enter, sure you'll have a great day


----------



## hines57 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hat has been thrown in the ring. My old Callaway X18s are getting a bit old in the tooth!!! Everything crossed


----------



## IainP (Oct 24, 2014)

Had the Cyberstar CT driver way back, a bit of a different brand than some of the usual suspects (over here)


----------



## tigertot (Oct 26, 2014)

e mail sent. You 've got to be in it to win it


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

As I am not in work at the moment and I have some free time I chucked my name into the hat.

I have always said it would take a full on fitting to get me to change irons, Yonex is a brand I have admired for built quality...

I promise not to ask if they have any jobs going in their quality department... HONEST!


----------



## SVB (Oct 28, 2014)

email sent - really interested to see new clubs as had Yonex exclusivly before move to ping (ADX 200 / Nanospeed 3i) so have an affinity for the brand and clubs.

Thanks again to GM for another great opportunity.

Simon


----------



## Martin70 (Oct 28, 2014)

Enjoy whoever gets picked. No leave left so can't apply myself.


----------



## golfsaint (Oct 31, 2014)

Probably jumping the gun a bit but any very lucky people yet?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Probably jumping the gun a bit but any very lucky people yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing here yet. Every time my phone flashes up an email I get excited only to be let down by it being some advertising guff


----------



## hines57 (Oct 31, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Probably jumping the gun a bit but any very lucky people yet?
		
Click to expand...

watching every email coming in in expectation!!!


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Oct 31, 2014)

hines57 said:



			watching every email coming in in expectation!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm just going through the entries now with the team, so winners will be emailed sometime roughly between 1-3, once they've responded to confirm their attendance I'll put the winners up here.


----------



## golfsaint (Oct 31, 2014)

Okie dokie  ,cheers for update Jake


----------



## hines57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I'm just going through the entries now with the team, so winners will be emailed sometime roughly between 1-3, once they've responded to confirm their attendance I'll put the winners up here.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Jake - I'll relax for a couple of hours!!!!!


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 31, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I'm just going through the entries now with the team, so winners will be emailed sometime roughly between 1-3, once they've responded to confirm their attendance I'll put the winners up here.
		
Click to expand...

Gets exciting now!


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 31, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I'm just going through the entries now with the team, so winners will be emailed sometime roughly between 1-3, once they've responded to confirm their attendance I'll put the winners up here.
		
Click to expand...

I got a not read message from my entry. Does that mean you deleted it or just opted not to send the read receipt? Thanks


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone else constantly pressing refresh?? My fingers are starting to hurt!! :temper:


----------



## hines57 (Oct 31, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Anyone else constantly pressing refresh?? My fingers are starting to hurt!! :temper:
		
Click to expand...

 Jake did say between 1 and 3 today, so I'm trying to be cool (not sure that it's really working though!!!!)


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 31, 2014)

I tried to be cool once, I didn't pull it off


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Apparently I'm the most uncool person going right now!! 

Good luck to everyone else who entered. I mean thatâ€¦â€¦sort of!!


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Oct 31, 2014)

Update - The three entries are now with Yonex, emails to be sent once they give the green light.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update Jake. 

Does that mean the 3 lucky ones have been notified or you are waiting from Yonex to approve before they are notified?


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Oct 31, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Thanks for the update Jake. 

Does that mean the 3 lucky ones have been notified or you are waiting from Yonex to approve before they are notified?
		
Click to expand...

No they've not been contacted yet, I can't see Yonex having a problem with the 3 we've given them, it's more a curtesy as they're putting up the irons.


----------



## hines57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			No they've not been contacted yet, I can't see Yonex having a problem with the 3 we've given them, it's more a curtesy as they're putting up the irons.
		
Click to expand...

everything still crossed then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			No they've not been contacted yet, I can't see Yonex having a problem with the 3 we've given them, it's more a curtesy as they're putting up the irons.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. I'm sure Yonex appreciate that.

Will keep everything crossed until names are confirmed then.


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 1, 2014)

This crossing of fingers is starting to hurt now lol &#128521;


----------



## masterosouffle (Nov 1, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			This crossing of fingers is starting to hurt now lol &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I think they have been watching X factor, learned how to build suspense!!!
Reckon it'll be Monday now, fingers may have gone a bit blue by then!!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Made a big mistake by subscribing to this thread. Got an email from GM Forum and was mega excited, then realised it was â€¦â€¦ a new message had been posted on the thread.

Biggest let down ever!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 3, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Made a big mistake by subscribing to this thread. Got an email from GM Forum and was mega excited, then realised it was â€¦â€¦ a new message had been posted on the thread.

Biggest let down ever!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good Morning Davey


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 3, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Good Morning Davey 

Click to expand...

Good morning 

Luckily I have got wise to an email that is just a reply on this thread!! Won't get that excited again, haha.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 3, 2014)

guess we are all still on tenterhooks!!


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 3, 2014)

yeah keep check those emails


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 3, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			yeah keep check those emails 

Click to expand...

I'm sure you're not the only one!! In fact I know you're not :temper:


----------



## masterosouffle (Nov 3, 2014)

Pretty sure there are a few!


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Nov 3, 2014)

masterosouffle said:



			Pretty sure there are a few!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry chaps, I've been in and out of meetings all day so have only just sat down at my desk. I'll chase up Yonex first thing tomorrow as they haven't got back to us yet.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Sorry chaps, I've been in and out of meetings all day so have only just sat down at my desk. I'll chase up Yonex first thing tomorrow as they haven't got back to us yet.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Jake - appreciate the situation - here's to tomorrow then...................


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update Jake. Think my fingers are stuck in the crossed position now anyway, so no need to change them.


----------



## North Mimms (Nov 3, 2014)

I got an email from GM today!


Telling me that they had received a review I had written


----------



## masterosouffle (Nov 3, 2014)

The tension really is building now!!!!!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 3, 2014)

This is better than an Eastenders whodunnit!!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 3, 2014)

you should know by now these things are never announced when they say


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 3, 2014)

Bet it's none of us who keep checking our emails


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 4, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Bet it's none of us who keep checking our emails 

Click to expand...

I bet you're right. I'm sure we are all getting our hopes up for nothing


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 4, 2014)

A poor show from Jake not to update you guys who are really excited about this.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			A poor show from Jake not to update you guys who are really excited about this.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip its free.
Jake has already explained its with Yonex already.
Poor show moaning.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Get a grip its free.
Jake has already explained its with Yonex already.
Poor show moaning.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 100%

Now where's that 'card-marked' smiley....


----------



## CMAC (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Get a grip its free.
Jake has already explained its with Yonex already.
Poor show moaning.
		
Click to expand...




Odvan said:



			Agreed 100%

Now where's that 'card-marked' smiley....
		
Click to expand...

and so the crawling begins :rofl: 

it's usually by PM according to 'sources'


----------



## Curls (Nov 4, 2014)

Didn't enter on the grounds I haven't swung a club in 2 months. 

In my defense I've been sick and travelling loads with work, haven't even had a chance to get on here, roll on next season (and a new job?!)!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and so the crawling begins :rofl: 

it's usually by PM according to 'sources'
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate your totally wrong I have not entered.
And if you knew me I don't crawl to no-one.

Just winds me up the moaning.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry mate your totally wrong I have not entered.
And if you knew me I don't crawl to no-one.

Just winds me up the moaning.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, the sense of entitlement on here sometimes makes me do a little bit of sick

I've not entered either Cmac, before you jump in.
These opportunities are really generous by GM and yonex in this case, but I can't help thinking that some of the affect they have on the forum isn't always positive.

Surely you've got to many posts to be picked, anyway Tony


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Nov 4, 2014)

I've just emailed the three selected readers, so I'll hopefully confirm who they are on here once they've got back to me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to the 3 that were selected.
Hopefully its gone to 3 deserving forummers.
Not the whingers,posters who only post once every 6 months or people that generally
don't support the forum.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I've just emailed the three selected readers, so I'll hopefully confirm who they are on here once they've got back to me.
		
Click to expand...

many congrats to the lucky 3 who have been selected. I know that you will have a great day. GM and Yonex are extremely generous in offering this opportunity.


----------



## shewy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well knock me down with a feather I just checked my inbox and I've been selected, very chuffed. Getting home from Africa after a 4 week stint on Thursday so best get some practice in!
Thanks GM and Yonex


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 4, 2014)

shewy said:



			Well knock me down with a feather I just checked my inbox and I've been selected, very chuffed. Getting home from Africa after a 4 week stint on Thursday so best get some practice in!
Thanks GM and Yonex
		
Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 4, 2014)

shewy said:



			Well knock me down with a feather I just checked my inbox and I've been selected, very chuffed. Getting home from Africa after a 4 week stint on Thursday so best get some practice in!
Thanks GM and Yonex
		
Click to expand...

Didn't want to be the first one to post but I have been selected too. V happy, especially as I bought my irons 2nd hand off the shelf so no idea whether they are right for me or not, although they have got me from 24.0 to 15.5.

Hopefully with a custom fitting I can go even lower.

Thanks very much GM and Yonex.


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Congrats to the 3 that were selected.
Hopefully its gone to 3 deserving forummers.
Not the whingers,posters who only post once every 6 months or people that generally
don't support the forum.
Enjoy your day.
		
Click to expand...

please say your joking here right. Just because you have a higher post count doesn't make you more entitled to win open entry competitions. I could rant on about how silly you sound but I'm not sure you have the time to listen to me whilst your picking up your toys that you've thrown out the pram.


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 4, 2014)

shewy said:



			Well knock me down with a feather I just checked my inbox and I've been selected, very chuffed. Getting home from Africa after a 4 week stint on Thursday so best get some practice in!
Thanks GM and Yonex
		
Click to expand...

Congrats mate hope you enjoy it


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 4, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Didn't want to be the first one to post but I have been selected too. V happy, especially as I bought my irons 2nd hand off the shelf so no idea whether they are right for me or not, although they have got me from 24.0 to 15.5.

Hopefully with a custom fitting I can go even lower.

Thanks very much GM and Yonex.
		
Click to expand...

not jealous...........much  congrats too.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 4, 2014)

shewy said:



			Well knock me down with a feather I just checked my inbox and I've been selected, very chuffed. Getting home from Africa after a 4 week stint on Thursday so best get some practice in!
Thanks GM and Yonex
		
Click to expand...

 Many congratulations!


----------



## hines57 (Nov 4, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Didn't want to be the first one to post but I have been selected too. V happy, especially as I bought my irons 2nd hand off the shelf so no idea whether they are right for me or not, although they have got me from 24.0 to 15.5.

Hopefully with a custom fitting I can go even lower.

Thanks very much GM and Yonex.
		
Click to expand...

 Congrats - have a great day with GM and Yonex and enjoy the shiny new bats!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			please say your joking here right. Just because you have a higher post count doesn't make you more entitled to win open entry competitions. I could rant on about how silly you sound but I'm not sure you have the time to listen to me whilst your picking up your toys that you've thrown out the pram.
		
Click to expand...

No im not joking in the slightest.
Having a higher post count means nothing to me I couldn't care less,to be honest it
just means ive wasted too much of my life looking at posts.
However I would definitely like to see these opportunities go to someone who gives
back to the forum because at the end of the day its a forum opportunity.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			However I would definitely like to see these opportunities go to someone who gives
back to the forum because at the end of the day its a forum opportunity.
		
Click to expand...


At the end of the day, these are *Golf Monthly* opportunities, whether that be our print and digital subscribers, Twitter followers, Facebook fans or forum users. Therefore post counts are neither a benefit or a hinderance when it comes to selection.

As has already been revealed, daveyc2k2, shewy and also Dave B are the lucky 3 we've selected.


----------



## long_iron (Nov 4, 2014)

congratulations guys, enjoy!


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			No im not joking in the slightest.
Having a higher post count means nothing to me I couldn't care less,to be honest it
just means ive wasted too much of my life looking at posts.
However I would definitely like to see these opportunities go to someone who gives
back to the forum because at the end of the day its a forum opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

nope no matter how I read it what your saying is that some people are better than others so deserve all the goodies. Some sort of hierarchy is there that I'm unaware of. Anyway congratulations to the winners who won fair and square.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			please say your joking here right. Just because you have a higher post count doesn't make you more entitled to win open entry competitions. I could rant on about how silly you sound but I'm not sure you have the time to listen to me whilst your picking up your toys that you've thrown out the pram.
		
Click to expand...

You're quite correct, post counts have very little part to play. The company tell GM the type of people they are looking for and that narrows down the entrants quite significantly, then it might be the type of clubs you currently have, how new or old your gear is etc etc so it is generally a real selection process. I've got over 10,000 posts but have never done a club fitting and understand that I will only get the chance if I fit the demographic


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			nope no matter how I read it what your saying is that some people are better than others so deserve all the goodies. *Some sort of hierarchy is there that I'm unaware of*. Anyway congratulations to the winners who won fair and square.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You're quite correct, post counts have very little part to play. The company tell GM the type of people they are looking for and that narrows down the entrants quite significantly, then it might be the type of clubs you currently have, how new or old your gear is etc etc so it is generally a real selection process. I've got over 10,000 posts but have never done a club fitting and understand that I will only get the chance if I fit the demographic
		
Click to expand...


There may be a mashie and spoon fitting offer one day...


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Nov 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You're quite correct, post counts have very little part to play. The company tell GM the type of people they are looking for and that narrows down the entrants quite significantly, then it might be the type of clubs you currently have, how new or old your gear is etc etc so it is generally a real selection process. I've got over 10,000 posts but have never done a club fitting and understand that I will only get the chance if I fit the demographic
		
Click to expand...

+1 

We've got a tee fitting coming up soon Chris, and I reckon you're just the man :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			At the end of the day, these are *Golf Monthly* opportunities, whether that be our print and digital subscribers, Twitter followers, Facebook fans or forum users. Therefore post counts are neither a benefit or a hinderance when it comes to selection.

As has already been revealed, daveyc2k2, shewy and also Dave B are the lucky 3 we've selected.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected.

Perhaps as I suspect I waste too much time on the forum.
Good luck to the 3 selected.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 4, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			There may be a mashie and spoon fitting offer one day... 

Click to expand...

 :clap:


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You're quite correct, post counts have very little part to play. The company tell GM the type of people they are looking for and that narrows down the entrants quite significantly, then it might be the type of clubs you currently have, how new or old your gear is etc etc so it is generally a real selection process. I've got over 10,000 posts but have never done a club fitting and understand that I will only get the chance if I fit the demographic
		
Click to expand...

 All those infractions you have got don't help your chances.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			nope no matter how I read it what your saying is that some people are better than others so deserve all the goodies. Some sort of hierarchy is there that I'm unaware of. Anyway congratulations to the winners who won fair and square.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I thought it was a forum opportunity.
I was wrong.
However if it was I would like to see it go to someone who gives back.
I couldn't give a dam about post counts,the more you have imo the more time
of your life has been wasted.
As I said good luck to those chosen.
That's my last on the matter.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			+1 

We've got a tee fitting coming up soon Chris, and I reckon you're just the man :thup:
		
Click to expand...


4 yards longer?!


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 4, 2014)

guest100718 said:





Click to expand...

Is it like the illuminati.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats boys


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest I thought it was a forum opportunity.
I was wrong.
However if it was I would like to see it go to someone who gives back.
I couldn't give a dam about post counts,the more you have imo the more time
of your life has been wasted.
As I said good luck to those chosen.
That's my last on the matter.
		
Click to expand...

Funny really cause your rant seems to be directed at me, but in the two and a half years I have been a member I average around 0.9 posts per day. I'd say that is contributing and giving something back wouldn't you?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			+1 

We've got a tee fitting coming up soon Chris, and I reckon you're just the man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Even after I turned down the pitch mark repair tool fitting?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Funny really cause your rant seems to be directed at me, but in the two and a half years I have been a member I average around 0.9 posts per day. I'd say that is contributing and giving something back wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

It's not about no of posts, it's about attitude, and what you posted prior to pj's reply was pretty poor IMO.

Well done to the fellas that got picked:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

richart said:



			All those infractions you have got don't help your chances.
		
Click to expand...

Will they never do a custom fit infractions fitting?


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest I thought it was a forum opportunity.
I was wrong.
However if it was I would like to see it go to someone who gives back.
I couldn't give a dam about post counts,the more you have imo the more time
of your life has been wasted.
As I said good luck to those chosen.
That's my last on the matter.
		
Click to expand...

For the record i knew what ya meant , as in people who contribute to making the forum what it is , 

im sure most others do aswel , 

Congrats to the chosen 3 as always GM will make sure ye have a good day , ye will learn loads about ye'r seing aswell as getting fitted for irons 

Well done GM & Yonex aswell


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well done guys! Esp Davey, you were very keen!

For the rest of us, there is always a next time.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 4, 2014)

therod said:



			It's not about no of posts, it's about attitude, and what you posted prior to pj's reply was pretty poor IMO.

Well done to the fellas that got picked:thup:
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I worded it wrong. What I meant was by leaving it so late to inform people means that some may be taken out of contention due to being unable to get time off work, which is a bit of a shame. I appreciate that they are great opportunities and thank GM and the companies for affording them.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			In fairness I worded it wrong. What I meant was by leaving it so late to inform people means that some may be taken out of contention due to being unable to get time off work, which is a bit of a shame. I appreciate that they are great opportunities and thank GM and the companies for affording them.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've got over 10,000 posts but have never done a club fitting and understand that I will only get the chance if I fit the demographic
		
Click to expand...

Old and bald?  Good luck with that mate  

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 4, 2014)

In fairness to PJ, he has got a valid point about people who make a contribution to the forum. There are people on here who give up a lot of their time to organise charity days etc for the benefit of others, those that generously offer to host fellow forumers at their course at very attractive guest rates and so on. 

Some people put a lot in, others just take a lot out. I think a couple of people have been a bit harsh on PJ in this thread.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think its sad that people on here are bitching about who gets picked and who doesn't , it doesn't hold the Forum in a good light, GM and the companies might think why bother. Just my 2p worth


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Old and bald?  Good luck with that mate  

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not so much of the bald, sunshine!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not so much of the bald, sunshine!
		
Click to expand...


I love yoooooooo Chris


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 4, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			I think its sad that people on here are bitching about who gets picked and who doesn't , it doesn't hold the Forum in a good light, GM and the companies might think why bother. Just my 2p worth
		
Click to expand...

If you look at my post 57 it was in reponse to 56 nothing to do with who was getting picked,
As I said I did not enter the opportunity.
I was I thought actually sticking up for Jake as he had said previously the list of applicants
was with Yonex.
As with GM and companies pulling the opportunitys I seriously doubt it.
They actually need publicity to sell their wares.
If not so be it,you don't miss what you never had.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			If you look at my post 57 it was in reponse to 56 nothing to do with who was getting picked,
As I said I did not enter the opportunity.
I was I thought actually sticking up for Jake as he had said previously the list of applicants
was with Yonex.
As with GM and companies pulling the opportunitys I seriously doubt it.
They actually need publicity to sell their wares.
If not so be it,you don't miss what you never had.
		
Click to expand...

Did i mention you i don't think i did ,but there were a few bitchy comments which were a poor show. Major companies don't need fitting days like that to sell there gear


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to the three lucky forumites and hope you have a great day...

I didn't enter this one so can say that without gritting my teeth!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I love yoooooooo Chris  

Click to expand...

Aw shucks, I'm made up now!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to the 3 who have been selected - probably a good job I wasn't I would probably have embarrassed myself given how I was hitting my irons on the range last night.  A certain well known phrase involving a bovines rear end springs to mind.

Enjoy the day guys :thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 4, 2014)

Congratulations  to the lucky 3 , at least I don't have to take the day off from work now &#128546;


----------



## IainP (Nov 4, 2014)

Congratulations winners. Looking forward to the write ups and finding out more about their range.
:thup:


----------



## Dave B (Nov 4, 2014)

I've just got in from work and was delighted when I received the email from Jake. However after reading some of the comments on here it has taken some of the polish off what should be a very enlightening and rewarding experience thanks to the Golf Monthly Team and Yonex who have been kind enough to offer the experience.

Do I deserve it, have I contributed enough to the forum, I honestly don't know? 

What I do know is that although I'm relatively new to golf compared to many, over the years I've contributed to many angling forums and was one of the most respected writers on the match angling circuit. I did it because I liked to help like minded anglers, enjoyed seeing them catch more fish and I never asked for or expected anything for it. I applied the same principles on the bank because too many people start fishing only to pack in because it's too difficult to get to grips with the basics and as a result people are leaving the sport - Just like golf.

One day I would like to be knowledgeable and good enough to do the same in golf but I'm a long way off and being classed as a short hitter with age working against me just short of the big 50, I'm very keen to see if the fitting opportunity can help gain lost distance and enable me to hit my 7 iron more than 135 yds.

I'm both honoured and very grateful to be chosen for the opportunity and hopefully those who have missed out will be fortunate enough to be picked for another opportunity in the near future.

Thanks to all the well wishers and thank you very much to the GM Team and Yonex for making this happen.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 4, 2014)

No need to question yourself Dave !  Congrats, you'll no doubt all enjoy the experience of the day.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 4, 2014)

Some of the past winners have had a handful of posts of any. I think that's what he was getting at.  Its a fair point to make that he hopes its a board poster that wins rather than someone from twitter, who after winning, logs on here, says yippie, then is never heard from on here again.

He wasn't having a pop at low post counts, more the no post counts.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 4, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			No need to question yourself Dave !  Congrats, you'll no doubt all enjoy the experience of the day.
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			Some of the past winners have had a handful of posts of any. I think that's what he was getting at.  Its a fair point to make that he hopes its a board poster that wins rather than someone from twitter, who after winning, logs on here, says yippie, then is never heard from on here again.

He wasn't having a pop at low post counts, more the no post counts.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely this. It's not about number of posts at all, if it were homer would get everything 

I think what pj is saying is that there have been those who've been lucky and then never been seen again.

What annoys me slightly is the 'pick me, pick me' nonsense. Put your entry in and let jake choose.

And then to describe his lack of urgency as 'poor' is nonsense. Though I understand the poster has reworded that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			No need to question yourself Dave !  Congrats, you'll no doubt all enjoy the experience of the day.
		
Click to expand...

This +. Don't let anything spoil your excitement at such a great opportunity. Everyone has the same chance - gotta be in it to win it and then hope and be gracious when you're not picked  The fact there's something to be "in" is awesome of GM and something never to be taken for granted or questioned...


----------



## Midnight (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to all the people chosen, you will no doubt have a great day and I look forward to reading all about.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 4, 2014)

I chucked my name in the hat. I wasn't picked. C'est la vie. Hope the three guys really enjoy there day. I really do.

And frankly, some of the comments, and what appears to be bitching, does no-one any credit. GM must be a substantial bit cheesed to be reading this stuff. They could be well excused for not offering these fantastic opportunities to us. Nuff sed.


----------



## Siren (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to all those chosen, look forward to reading the write ups, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats to the 3 winners - enjoy guys 

It is always a great expirence to go to these fittings with the companies 

I can see exactly where PJ and Therod are coming from 

But I know at least I have got zip chance so don't apply 

Will be interesting to see what the clubs are like - have a Fc who uses Yonex


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2014)

Dave B said:



			I've just got in from work and was delighted when I received the email from Jake. However after reading some of the comments on here it has taken some of the polish off what should be a very enlightening and rewarding experience thanks to the Golf Monthly Team and Yonex who have been kind enough to offer the experience.

Do I deserve it, have I contributed enough to the forum, I honestly don't know? 

What I do know is that although I'm relatively new to golf compared to many, over the years I've contributed to many angling forums and was one of the most respected writers on the match angling circuit. I did it because I liked to help like minded anglers, enjoyed seeing them catch more fish and I never asked for or expected anything for it. I applied the same principles on the bank because too many people start fishing only to pack in because it's too difficult to get to grips with the basics and as a result people are leaving the sport - Just like golf.

One day I would like to be knowledgeable and good enough to do the same in golf but I'm a long way off and being classed as a short hitter with age working against me just short of the big 50, I'm very keen to see if the fitting opportunity can help gain lost distance and enable me to hit my 7 iron more than 135 yds.

I'm both honoured and very grateful to be chosen for the opportunity and hopefully those who have missed out will be fortunate enough to be picked for another opportunity in the near future.

Thanks to all the well wishers and thank you very much to the GM Team and Yonex for making this happen.
		
Click to expand...


Dave, just go and enjoy the day. It doesn't matter what others say, it's always an opportunity for the people that the GM. Team put forward and nothing to do with number of posts or time served on the forum. 

Just make the most of it!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 5, 2014)

Year ago my buddy got some Yonex VMS irons, he picked them over a set of TMs and they were a seriously forgiving set of irons with not too bad a packaging. My brother now owns them and loves them. 

I dont see them in peoples bags much but have always noted that the blades are very expensive and a serious bit of kit. 

Yonex seem to have quite a few heads in the current line up with quite high design in the cavity. It is going to be interesting to see who gets what.

Grats all.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is certainly one of the fitting opportunities that I am looking forward to reading about. I know very little about Yonex gear as I do not see it in the shops very often. I have seen the odd club in people's bags and those that have them swear by them. Unlike some of the other brands where I know the range and can see what is being aimed at who, this will be an eye opener for me and I am intrigued to see what Yonex have and what people are fitted for. I like a brand that is a bit less mainstream and so this will be of real interest to me. 

Congratulations to those that have been picked. I am sure it will be a great day.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 5, 2014)

GB72 said:



			This is certainly one of the fitting opportunities that I am looking forward to reading about. I know very little about Yonex gear as I do not see it in the shops very often. I have seen the odd club in people's bags and those that have them swear by them. Unlike some of the other brands where I know the range and can see what is being aimed at who, this will be an eye opener for me and I am intrigued to see what Yonex have and what people are fitted for. I like a brand that is a bit less mainstream and so this will be of real interest to me. 

Congratulations to those that have been picked. I am sure it will be a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I have been intrigued about Yonex gear for a while especially their drivers.

Congratulations to the winners hope you have a great day, well done GM and Yonex


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm very excited about it as it a completely unkown situation for me.

I don't know much about Yonex as a golf brand and I have also never been fitted for anything other than a putter before, and that only involved cutting it down and increasing the loft slightly.

Saying that I have looked into Yonex irons since I got picked and whilst I may have a preference and what I think I would prefer i am certainly going in with an open mind on Wednesday, and will be interested to see what is actually on offer during the fitting process.

I will be sure to post a write up of the day to let everyone know how it goes.

Only 7 more sleeps to go!!!


----------



## Dave B (Nov 5, 2014)

It is a fantastic opportunity and I'm really looking forward to it. It will be good to meet Davey and Shewy and see exactly what's involved and what information is revealed during the fitting. Still can't believe I was selected but just like the others I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Sion (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute of it. We'll done to the winners. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 6, 2014)

I hate all those that have won and it's not fair and I will skweem and skweem until I am sick.  And I can you know. 

Well done all, the first irons I had were Yonex and they were very good, a brand which probably gets overlooked too much nowadays.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey, Ishikawa Ryo shot a 58 in comp using Yonex clubs, they can't be all bad. Well done to the winners, enjoy the day and hope the clubs work well for you.


----------



## shewy (Nov 6, 2014)

Just landed from Africa this morning and all I can say is I hope it's a bit warmer! Seriously looking forward to the whole day.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 6, 2014)

Z Force range of clubs launched today guys. So clearly a great chance to see and get fitted for those


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 6, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I'm very excited about it as it a completely unkown situation for me.

I don't know much about Yonex as a golf brand and I have also never been fitted for anything other than a putter before, and that only involved cutting it down and increasing the loft slightly.

Saying that I have looked into Yonex irons since I got picked and whilst I may have a preference and what I think I would prefer i am certainly going in with an open mind on Wednesday, and will be interested to see what is actually on offer during the fitting process.

I will be sure to post a write up of the day to let everyone know how it goes.

Only 7 more sleeps to go!!! 

Click to expand...

HIGHLIGHTED BIT IS VERY IMPORTANT ..i would also add dont be nervous these fitters see all kinds of golfers & golf swings so you are just the next one in line for them , ask questions if your not sure what you have been told or its not clear to you , the fitters dont mind , 

When I met Graeme from Titleist after a graet welcome his words were (something on the lines of)

 , "remember this is YOUR fitting im here to help YOU get the right set up and your here to enjoy the experience and help me to help you "
Tell him/her how you thought you hit the shot , ie pured it or toed it etc 

Good Luck and enjoy to ye all , look forward to hearing how ye got on


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Z Force range of clubs launched today guys. So clearly a great chance to see and get fitted for those 

Click to expand...


Just spotted the very same.. they look good!


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

GB72 said:



			This is certainly one of the fitting opportunities that I am looking forward to reading about. I know very little about Yonex gear as I do not see it in the shops very often. I have seen the odd club in people's bags and those that have them swear by them. Unlike some of the other brands where I know the range and can see what is being aimed at who, this will be an eye opener for me and I am intrigued to see what Yonex have and what people are fitted for. I like a brand that is a bit less mainstream and so this will be of real interest to me. 

Congratulations to those that have been picked. I am sure it will be a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Yonex have a large presence at Silvermere (bigger than Titleist). I'll be the first to note that I've never looked at Yonex at all  - perhaps I will have a butcher's when I'm next up there.

Congrats to the 'winners'.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2014)

I can only see one current new set of irons, so are there going to be more than one option?

Last time i saw a new gear feature on this brand, the cost of a set was only just short of Â£1000.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 11, 2014)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			At the end of the day, these are *Golf Monthly* opportunities, whether that be our print and digital subscribers, Twitter followers, Facebook fans or forum users. Therefore post counts are neither a benefit or a hinderance when it comes to selection.

As has already been revealed, daveyc2k2, shewy and also Dave B are the lucky 3 we've selected.
		
Click to expand...

 Have a great day tomorrow you guys - Looking forward to hearing all the great stories from the day!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not long got home from Silvermere and got to say a massive thanks to GM and Yonex for the opportunity to be fitted for their new range, the Z Force irons and hybrids.

I was first up to be fitted by Darren and he explained how Yonex strength is their own-made graphite shafts, and that they are of the view that graphite shafts shouldn't be seen as for just the older man and lady golfers. 

We started by hitting my 7 iron, and after some awful warm up shots, my swing did decide to show up. Trackman was started up and my stats showed me hitting my 7i around 125 yards, shorter than I expected, but I'm not convinced I hit it too great. I then moved onto the Z Force, and after my first shot my jaw dropped. The regular graphite shaft did not feel whippy at all and my average over 4 shots was around 163 yards. It worked out approximately a 25 yard average gain and I was sold on the shafts. 

We then turned my longest iron which is a 4i. Again I felt I hit this well with a low flight, this was going around 170 yards, Darren recommended trying a 4 hybrid in the Z Force range. Once again this had a higher flight and longer. 

To say I was impressed is an understatement and I'm looking forward to being the proud owner of the Yonex Z Force 4 hybrid, 5-SW and also GW. 

Once again thanks to GM and Yonex for the opportunity and I'm sure Dave and Brian, who it was a pleasure to meet after their lengthy journeys will be along to give their views of the day.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad you had a good day Dave, saw the bit on twitter this morning as you were talking to Darren


----------



## hines57 (Nov 12, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Not long got home from Silvermere and got to say a massive thanks to GM and Yonex for the opportunity to be fitted for their new range, the Z Force irons and hybrids.

I was first up to be fitted by Darren and he explained how Yonex strength is their own-made graphite shafts, and that they are of the view that graphite shafts shouldn't be seen as for just the older man and lady golfers. 

We started by hitting my 7 iron, and after some awful warm up shots, my swing did decide to show up. Trackman was started up and my stats showed me hitting my 7i around 125 yards, shorter than I expected, but I'm not convinced I hit it too great. I then moved onto the Z Force, and after my first shot my jaw dropped. The regular graphite shaft did not feel whippy at all and my average over 4 shots was around 163 yards. It worked out approximately a 25 yard average gain and I was sold on the shafts. 

We then turned my longest iron which is a 4i. Again I felt I hit this well with a low flight, this was going around 170 yards, Darren recommended trying a 4 hybrid in the Z Force range. Once again this had a higher flight and longer. 

To say I was impressed is an understatement and I'm looking forward to being the proud owner of the Yonex Z Force 4 hybrid, 5-SW and also GW. 

Once again thanks to GM and Yonex for the opportunity and I'm sure Dave and Brian, who it was a pleasure to meet after their lengthy journeys will be along to give their views of the day.
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like an incredible day - GM and Yonex come up trumps!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 12, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Glad you had a good day Dave, saw the bit on twitter this morning as you were talking to Darren
		
Click to expand...

If I knew that was being taken I would have sucked it in a bit!! :rofl:


----------



## shewy (Nov 12, 2014)

Not long home will post after kids in bed,great day though


----------



## Dave B (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd like to thank Yonex and GM for organising this opportunity as it was a real eye opener for myself, Davey and Brian.

I arrived early to be introduced to everybody. Darren Burgess who is the Yonex Promotions Executive, a qualified PGA Pro and our fitter for the day gave us a brief on Yonex and the development of their graphite shafts and the experience and technology which has evolved from their racket sports into their golf division.

He explained that the myth of graphite being for old men in todays market is no longer true and that many players who limit themselves to steel shafts are missing out. As graphite technology has improved so has the ability to ingrain this into shaft technology. The ability to manipulate the graphite and resin properties of the shafts results in a very precise science which can produce precise shafts to suit player characteristics.

Once the introductions and brief were finished Davey bravely stepped up to the tee watched by all, including his Dad who'd come along to see what was involved. With that many people watching, a lack of warm up it was always going to be difficult and I don't think that Davey would disagree that it was a nerve wracking experience hitting the first few balls off the matts.

It was wet and cold and this didn't help as there was a mixture of good shots and not so good. To get into a groove Darren suggested that Davey reverted to a wedge and hey presto the nerves disappeared and Daveys swing returned. Going back to his 7 iron saw a big improvement and then the flightscope was switched on and Darren took him through the results.

What came next was a major surprise for both Davey, his Dad and myself as he took the Z force 7 iron and proceeded to hit shot after shot down the middle 20 + yds further than with his Mizuno's. The transformation had to be seen to be believed as the trajectory and distance gains Davey was getting using the Yonex Z force 7 iron were incredible. 

Darren then measured him for lie angle, hitting a lie board, grip size and shaft length before moving onto the hybrid.

When my turn came it was the same format. I hit some shots with my AP 1's which I was happy with and then we moved on to the Yonex Z Force. A note on my swing, I'm pretty steady, have relatively good accuracy but I do struggle for distance and swing speed due to a history of back problems which means that I have to moderate my swing. 

My normal shot is a straight high shot with my bad shot being a high trajectory moderate fade. My game focuses around my short play and woods which is great for 0-135 yds and then 170 -190 where my clubs cover my requirements but for those critical par 3's which are 140 to 170 I struggle.

The Regular Yonex Graphite Shafts seemed to produce a slightly lower trajectory than my TT Dynalite Gold XP's which I do hit high. Because of my moderate SS with a 7 iron, (74 mph), Darren suggested trying the Super Light Graphite shafts. These felt vey light however after a few shots I did start to get used to them and they still gave good feedback as to where the club head was and what it was doing and at no time did I feel as if I might be over loading the shaft or control the head.

The distance gain was not as spectacular as Davey's however 8 yds with a moderate swing speed and easy swing was as good as I could have wished for and once I get used to the clubs I have a feeling this will increase.

Grip and length were standard and I was measured between 1 and 2 degrees flat and Darren recommended that we go for a 1 degree adjustment as a slightly upright lie would help to promote straighter shots than too flat a lie which would promote more fade.

Because I struggle with the 140- 170 yd gap and being a typical higher handicap player who struggles with inconsistency above a 6 iron Darren recommended that rather go for 4 and 5 iron we should look at the new Z Force 4 & 5 hybrids. Unlike some hybrids these are actually designed to compliment the iron range and maintain consistent gapping.

Although I hit the irons reasonably well the hybrids were a revelation as I hit 3 in a row down the same hole. If only they made them in a 6,7 and 8  Even the odd one I miss hit went straight without losing a great deal of distance.

After my fitting we did a photo shoot. Although Brain was next up to miss the London traffic it was recommended that Davey and I departed early.

I'm looking forward to reading Brain's comments on the experience but for myself it was a real eye opener and I have no doubts that the extra 8 yds and correct gapping down the the 4 H will see my handicap drop very quickly by quite a few shots.

8 yds may not sound a lot but we have a particularly difficult 154 yd par 3 surrounded by 5 bunkers where 8 yds makes all the difference between being in the bunker and in the middle to the back of the green. Most members would take a 4 before hitting a ball, however I'm pretty confident that with the gapping and confidence these clubs will give me that it's not a hole I'll need to worry about any more.

Thanks again to Yonex and GM for the opportunity, experience and a wonderful day out of the office.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great write up Dave, think you've got it spot on. Was a great day, and looki forward to hear how Brian got on.

You didn't by chance ask when we are likely to get them did you?


----------



## shewy (Nov 12, 2014)

Well just like my getting there i am fashionably late.
i arrived at Silvermere just before 11 to see Dave was being fitted, this suited me just fine as i got a chance to see what was going on and more importantly get a warm up done.
with both Dave's fitted and happy and tales of 20 yard gains i was chomping at the bit, we then took a break for some photos and then both Dave's departed to beat the traffic.
We started by chatting to Darren who explained what Yonex was all about and misconceptions of Graphite shafts, previously i had beleived these were for seniors and ladies,i was hoping to be proved wrong.
Darrenhad a chat about my current irons and set makeup and how i felt about them and my ballflight tendancies, oncehe punched this into his software i hitmy own 7 iron on the flightscope to collect the data, thankfully my swing travelled well and i hit it as well as i could with all the usaul flight patterns.
i then switched to the Z force irons with the regularflex graphite shafts, initially they felt light but balanced, a few swishes and i was ready to hit away. BTW my swing speed was 74mph, i hit some shots with the z force and they felt really solid,what i really noticed was the sound, they sounded so much better than my current irons, so to the data, swing speed came down a touch but ball speed was up,4 yards extra and a higher launch. We then tried the stiff shafts but i felt as if i had to force it so quickly moved back to regular flex, i must havegot used to them by now as my launch angle had come down and distance gain was up to 8 yards.
onthe lie board we established i needed standard lie,interestingly the mark was at the rear of the impact tape which shows my tendacy to release the club early,something to work on over winter then!
i then took my 4 iron and had a few hits with it, striking it quite well Darren suggested we try the 4 hybrid,afew swings with that and it was apparent it was a lot more consistant.
So my clubs ended up being 4 hybrid 5 to sw inc gw reg flex standard lie and loft.
we finished up with a short video clip.
all in all a very enjoyable day, a big thankyou to eveyone at GM towers and Yonex, if you get a chance try out some Yonex clubs with the graphite shafts they might surprise you and dispell some myths.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great reports gents, glad you had a good day.  Too many of us ignore graphite shafts because they're not macho


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't know if you asked but just had a message from Darren on Twitter and we can expect to receive the clubs within 7-10 days.


----------



## shewy (Nov 12, 2014)

Cant wait cheers


----------



## adiemel (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like you all had a great day. Lovely write up from you all.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2014)

Did you all get the same irons and shafts etc?


----------



## shewy (Nov 12, 2014)

In short yes, the z force range is aimed at the mid/improver so we were all fitted for the range,2 reg flex and one of the Dave ' s was a super light, but all the same shaft.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 12, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Did you all get the same irons and shafts etc?
		
Click to expand...


It was only the Z Force irons on offer. I got regular graphite shafts, standard length and grip size and 1 degree upright


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2014)

Ah right.  I was hoping to hear about the whole range of irons they have on the go.   did they have any sitting around?


----------



## ForeRighty (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice one sounds like it was a great day enjoy your new clubs


----------



## Dave B (Nov 12, 2014)

Brian.

Glad you enjoyed it, I was also surprised at how good the ball felt off the face. The Titleists irons are renowned for being one of the best feeling irons however the Yonex clubs felt very good which dispels the fallacy about graphite shafted clubs lacking feel.

Gary

Reading the comments I think Davey and Brian were fitted for regular while I was given the option of the regular or super lite as I have a relatively smooth transition. Because my typical bad shot tends to be a moderate fade with the longer irons and I'm approaching 50, it's unlikely that my swing will get any quicker so we decided to go for the super lites which some would consider a senior shaft however there was no whipinness or lack of control. The club felt very light but predictable. I did feel as if I was swinging faster but according to the monitor swing speed was just down on my steel shafted Titleists.

It may be difficult to put into context however I think that when you try a totally alien club with people watching and cameras you tend to concentrate more on making a good connection so you don't look a fool rather than swinging naturally and puring the ball.
I'm pretty sure that once I get on the course and start playing with the clubs both swing speed and distance will improve.


I'll put another review up once the clubs arrive and I've had chance to use them a few times on the course, however one thing I will say is that the clubs were very easy to take to and hit from the off. Over the years I've tried a few hits of my playing partners clubs as we all do and I don't think any have been as easy to hit as the Z Force. I don't know if it's the graphite shafts or the head but they just felt so easy to adapt to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2014)

Some excellent write ups and yet another great opportunity from GM.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds great, really shows off the value of the custom fit! Did you all get to see the ball flight or where you hitting into nets?


----------



## shewy (Nov 13, 2014)

Hitting into the range so we saw ball flight and distances + trackman figures


----------



## long_iron (Nov 13, 2014)

Good write up guys, sounds like a great day. Enjoy the new irons!


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 13, 2014)

Good write up lads , just surprised he put ye all on hybrids rather than long irons (4 etc),

Very best of luck with them


----------



## shewy (Nov 13, 2014)

That's because the z force only goes to 5 iron!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			It was only the Z Force irons on offer. I got regular graphite shafts, standard length and grip size and 1 degree upright
		
Click to expand...

Slightly disappointed to read this. Although generous of Yonex to give away free clubs, if I had entered and been picked I would only have been interested in their blades. The rest of the ranges looks too chunky for my preference. Were you told this before the day?


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Slightly disappointed to read this. Although generous of Yonex to give away free clubs, if I had entered and been picked I would only have been interested in their blades. The rest of the ranges looks too chunky for my preference. Were you told this before the day?
		
Click to expand...

 I think the three chosen all had similar handicaps, and were chosen on the basis that Z Force irons would suit their ability.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 13, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Slightly disappointed to read this. Although generous of Yonex to give away free clubs, if I had entered and been picked I would only have been interested in their blades. The rest of the ranges looks too chunky for my preference. Were you told this before the day?
		
Click to expand...

No we were not and if I am honest, I was keen on trying their forged range, however, I was very impressed with the Z Force and the surprisingly thin top line, especially as I'm used to my Mizuno MP58s. 

The down the shaft view of them, is actually very good!!

I am vertainly happy, and they have turned me back towards "game improver" irons, so if they help my handicap drop even further, I will be a very happy man.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think the trip to Silvermere yesterday may be costing me quite a lot of money.

Knowing I am getting new irons for free, I am now considering another new shiny, either a new putter or driver.

Considering the 915 when it's released tomorrow, or and I think this is winning right now is the Scotty Cameron Futura X5R. Saw it in the pro shop and it really suits my eye, and have wanted a Scotty for a long time.

What are everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## shewy (Nov 13, 2014)

The z force were offered as they were aimed at the average golfer so when picking the winners lower hcpers were not considered this time.
Anyhow blades would scare the bejesus out of me.

No new shiniest dave need to move some stuff on as will be carrying 2 sand wedges.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 13, 2014)

shewy said:



			That's because the z force only goes to 5 iron!
		
Click to expand...

That does explain it alright , i didnt know that mate , Thanks


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 13, 2014)

Great write ups guys, sounds like a cracking day and some interesting stats.

Well done Yonex and GM


----------



## Dave B (Nov 13, 2014)

Davey.

After watching you hit the MP58's and then the Z Force I would expect to see an immediate impact against your handicap as the difference was night and day.

With the gapping of the hybrids matching the irons and the extra 8yds I picked up I'd also expect to see an immediate drop. I've no doubt that after winning my division in the last qualifier I played there will be shouts of banditry especially that we're now into winter rules and the majority of competitions are non qualifiers.

It's funny I've struggled all year and then everything has come together and I've had a good end to the season with the fitting opportunity being the icing on the cake. Spring just can't come around quickly enough.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dave B said:



			Davey.

After watching you hit the MP58's and then the Z Force I would expect to see an immediate impact against your handicap as the difference was night and day.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly hope so. My hcap has dropped from 19 to almost 15 this year so far, so would be nice to reach my target of 15. If I can go lower then great. Although I'm convinced I wasn't flushing my MP58s, but saying that when I didn't flush the Z Force they were still going well. Really excited to put them into play.


----------



## customfitDB (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Guys

On behalf of Yonex I would like to thank all those that entered this competition and it was great to meet the winners on Wednesday at Silvermere. 

The response and feedback to the product testing on the day has been fantastic. The idea of the day was to get the message out there that graphite isn't just for ladies and senior golfers but for everyone. A lot of golfers are using very good equipment but this doesn't always mean it's the right set for them............having the right head, shaft weight and flex can make a big difference to not only your good shots but also your bad ones as well. 

All 3 guys on Wednesday had good equipment but hadn't been custom fitted for these clubs. Too many amateur golfers nowadays go about buying clubs in an amateur way, our demo days and custom fit studio at Silvermere allows amatuer golfers to be fitted like  tour professionals and from the results on the day this has certainly made and instant improvement.

Yonex is a very exclusive brand, one that I'm sure most of you walk past if you see it on the shelf but the Japanese pride themselves on quality components and most of all performance. Next time you're looking for new irons, hybrids and woods then please give them a try. Graphite isn't only for ladies or seniors, it's designed to help us all whatever standard. All 3 guys on they day used steel and graphite suited them better but graphite isn't for everyone and steel is still an option.

Once again well done to the 2 Daves and Shewy, apologies for not emailing you today regarding the delivery date of the clubs, it's been a manic day setting up for The London Golf Show. We will be in touch on Monday

Darren
Yonex custom fit


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I'm more anxious about receiving the email confirming when we will receiving the irons than I was when I was waiting for the winners to be announced.

Seriously, I never knew I was this impatient. Feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## shewy (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 20, 2014)

shewy said:



			Anyone heard anything yet?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not get the email on Tuesday. They should have been couriered yesterday and arriving today.

Email came from Dominic. Just about to head home from work to see if mine have arrived.


----------



## shewy (Nov 20, 2014)

Nothing in my email or no courier


----------



## shewy (Nov 20, 2014)

Scrub that just found it in my junk email!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 20, 2014)

I see you've changed your clubs in your sig, before you've got them?? Obviously convinced they are going straight in the bag?


----------



## shewy (Nov 20, 2014)

A bit hasty but 8 yards is 8 yards, I was thinking of changing them next year anyway as I have my 25yr gift,bet the missus wants to go somewhere instead!
Dominic tells me they are posted and should have been here today, he will chase up in the morning.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm at city link now. I have 2 parcels, think one is the irons and the other should be my new putter I ordered. Will let you know when I have them.


----------



## Dave B (Nov 20, 2014)

My clubs arrived this afternoon and after taking them out of the packaging and removing the plastic they look very good. I have a club foursomes knock out on Saturday so I'm hoping to be able to get out tomorrow to try them along with a new Titleist 913 driver head I bought to replace my 910.

I'll put a right up on the forum with some pics after the weekend.


----------

